# Fresh air intake for hot water heater



## Dyergroup6 (Sep 17, 2016)

Putting a bathroom in basement. Need to either run new fan vent line to outside which would be a pain, or there are 2 fresh air intake lines to hot water heater closet, way easier. WouId it be against code to just tie into the fresh air intake?


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2016)

Welcome

Canada


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2016)

Not mechanical

But seems like you are pushing against each other

Do a ventless if allowed


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes, 
IBC 1203.1 ...bathroom exhaust shall vent directly to the outside ....


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes it violates code. Think of it as you are pushing against the combustion air needing to come into the water heater compartment. Essentially, exhausting the bathroom air into the water heater space.

Why are you heating hot water? 

HAHA, couldn't resist...............


----------



## JBI (Sep 19, 2016)

Pulling moist air (from a bathroom) into the water heater doesn't even sound like a good idea... 
Short answer, your proposal would not comply with the minimum, prescriptive, provisions of the IRC. 
'Pain' or not, run the new exhaust vent to the exterior.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 19, 2016)

Depending on the size you may be able to eliminate one of the combustion air intakes and use it for bath exhaust since the code now allows for one opening in lieu of the previous two openings (1 high 1 low).  
2012 IFGC

304.6.2 One-permanent-opening method.
One permanent opening, commencing within 12 inches (305 mm) of the top of the enclosure, shall be provided. The appliance shall have clearances of at least 1 inch (25 mm) from the sides and back and 6 inches (152 mm) from the front of the appliance. The opening shall directly communicate with the outdoors or through a vertical or horizontal duct to the outdoors, or spaces that freely communicate with the outdoors (see Figure 304.6.2) and shall have a minimum free area of 1 square inch per 3,000 Btu/h (734 mm2/kW) of the total input rating of all appliances located in the enclosure and not less than the sum of the areas of all vent connectors in the space.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't do it . . .


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 19, 2016)

I should be more clear
If there are two separate combustion air duct intakes, 1 high & 1 low as required under older code editions. The lower one could be eliminated as combustion air if the existing upper one is sized as required by today's code.
 If the lower one is abandoned then and only then could it be used for bathroom exhaust


----------



## JBI (Sep 19, 2016)

OR maybe go with an electric water heater....


----------

